# REC: Creole Mushrooms



## Constance (May 9, 2005)

Yield: 4 servings

Ingredients
1/4  c Red wine
2  ea Garlic cloves, minced
1  ts Oregano
1  md Onion, diced
1  ea Green bell pepper, diced
1  ea Jalapeno pepper, chopped
1  md Tomato, diced
1  lb Whole button mushrooms
1  tb Tomato paste
1/2 cup sliced black olives



Instructions:
1. Simmer the garlic, oregano & onion in the wine for 5 minutes. Add diced bell pepper & the jalapeno pepper. Cook, stirring frequently, for 2 minutes.
2. Add tomatoes & cook for another 5 minutes. Finally add the mushrooms, black olives & the tomato paste. 
Cook until the sauce is thickened. 

Serve hot with toasted pita triangles or baguette slices.


----------



## Zereh (May 9, 2005)

mmm This one looks good! Thanks for sharing.


Z


----------

